# Health Assessment required for Visitor visa 600?



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

I have an outstanding application for a visitor visa (subclass 600) and I just noticed that it says on the immiaccount that a Health Assessment is required for this application.

Is this standard words? Is everyone required to do a Health Assessment for a visitor visa? Should we wait to see if the CO requests it? The duration requested is 6 months. Previous visitor visa did not require health assessment. 

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

No, not everyone is required to do a health assessment. I will depend on which country the applicant comes from and how long they want to stay. It is up to the department. Normally they would advise you by email or with a letter on your Immiaccount.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Jeremy. I'm still a bit unclear because I haven't received any forma request for the health check by letter or email. It just says on the 'heath check' part that this person is required to undertake a health check. My SIL said it actually said when they applied for a visitor visa last time, and they ended up getting the visa without supplying one. 

Still interested to know if anyone else provided health check for 6 month visitor visa.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> No, not everyone is required to do a health assessment. I will depend on which country the applicant comes from and how long they want to stay. It is up to the department. Normally they would advise you by email or with a letter on your Immiaccount.


Hi Jeremy, I am really confused and unclear after when submitted my application, it says a Medical Examination is required. I am planning to go to Australia for only 3 weeks on October 2017 but in my application I said in the "length of stay" - is "up to 6 months" as I am planning to go back again for 1 week on March 2018. I don't know if I do it correctly.

When I saw the Health Assessment, I answered everything and I even got the referral letter. I really don't know if it will complicate my visa subclass 600 application or not. Coz if need to the health examination then I'll do it.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

al_ghazal said:


> Thanks Jeremy. I'm still a bit unclear because I haven't received any forma request for the health check by letter or email. It just says on the 'heath check' part that this person is required to undertake a health check. My SIL said it actually said when they applied for a visitor visa last time, and they ended up getting the visa without supplying one.
> 
> Still interested to know if anyone else provided health check for 6 month visitor visa.


Hi, did you got your visa already? How was it?


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes and we didn't do the health check. I wouldn't do it unless they ask.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

al_ghazal said:


> Yes and we didn't do the health check. I wouldn't do it unless they ask.


So I'll just wait for the e-mail from Case Officer then. Thanks


----------



## Leeshaalee (Aug 5, 2017)

al_ghazal said:


> Yes and we didn't do the health check. I wouldn't do it unless they ask.


Hi al_ghazal, just want to clarify when did you apply for the visa and when were you granted? I just submitted my application for 6 months and it's asking for health assessment as well. I plan to travel to Australia end of this month. So just wanted to ask how long it took to finally be granted the visa?

Thanks


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Leeshaalee said:


> Hi al_ghazal, just want to clarify when did you apply for the visa and when were you granted? I just submitted my application for 6 months and it's asking for health assessment as well. I plan to travel to Australia end of this month. So just wanted to ask how long it took to finally be granted the visa?
> 
> Thanks


We applied late December. After 5 weeks I called them and got it granted the same day. Good luck with your visa.


----------



## jadra (Aug 18, 2017)

I have the same problem as well. I did not receive an email and just saw it in my immi account when I started to get worried I haven't received a grant yet. It's my 4th application and the previous one was granted after 2 days. This probably has something to do with my plan to stay longer this time. Anyone here aware how long you have before you're supposed to submit the health clearance?


----------



## siva.sethu (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi King_B, Leeshaalee, jadra - 

My parents' case is the same as yours. Did you end up filling the health assessment page online? And is your visa approved? Thanks in advance!


----------



## inthevalley (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Al Gahzal or anyone?

I have a similar situation for my brazilian girlfreind 25 yers old

she applied for a 4.3 month tourist visa last week and now this: "View Health Assessment" has flashed up on her immi account??

She lives far 3hr flight to nearest health assessment place in Brasilia

Also she had TB 10 years ago all cleared - dose this block a tourist visa?

But my question- should she wait and do nothing with this request for health assessment? 

we would prefer she not have to go through that drawn out process with more costs she cant afford

Any thoughts? thanks
mark


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

inthevalley said:


> Hi Al Gahzal or anyone?
> 
> I have a similar situation for my brazilian girlfreind 25 yers old
> 
> ...


Is the "View Health Assessment" clickable, and if so, what does it say after it is clicked?


----------



## DAN123 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi 
yes you should tell to applicant to go to a panel clinic which is authorised by immigration to check his health.

I have also a question i am new here and want to post my below question but don't know how to post:
Hi Friends,
My wife applied for an Australian Visitor Visa Subclass 600 Sponsored Family Stream to sponsor her brother and his family. We have our daughter’s wedding in march and want to know who got this visa recently and how long did it take to get the visa?


----------



## inthevalley (Feb 25, 2018)

JandE said:


> Is the "View Health Assessment" clickable, and if so, what does it say after it is clicked?


Hi J&E

Thank you to ask

yes i can click on it and then this page opens up with the following:

Health assessment for
-----name of applicant here

Examinations required
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise health examinations.

Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.

What do you think?

Thanks 
Mark


----------

